# T-Touch Expert...sleep mode?



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi friends of WUS ...

I'd like to know if it is possible to put my TTE in spleep mode when I don't wear it...to save the battery.

Thank You :thanks,


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

No idea. But you could download a manual here


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

I've already downloaded the manual...but I haven't found any notice aboute the sleep mode...:think:


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep...

You can access this through the options menu (press the centre of the dial 3 times, then the centre pusher). Sleep mode will beep at you for 5 secs before shutting down and keeping a background time and date.

From memory this is clearly explained in the book?

EDIT: Page 5 of the manual linked to above


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

It sure does explain it in the book on how to put the Expert to sleep..


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried...but it doesn't work...:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Marco said:


> I tried...but it doesn't work...:roll::roll::roll:


Can you explain exactly what happens?


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

After doing what you suggested to me, the watch returned to the initial condition and show the time in the digital display...


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

After doing what you suggested to me, the watch returned to the initial condition and show the time in the digital display...


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

When SLEEP flashes up during the options menu, do you leave it to switch off. I think if you press anything at this point it will revert back to the standard time/date mode.

See if that works?


----------



## aquaman2010 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just got mine and this is a little confusing in the manual, Here how you do it
1. hold crown to activate touchscreen
2. center tap screen to get to OPT in LCD
3. press crown to go to OPT submenu( Time format/units should be showing)
****This is where you are screwing up, if you press the crown again it will divert back to the Date in LCD****
4. center tap screen until Sleep is blinking in the LCD, it will blink for ten seconds and then go into sleep mode


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you very much!

And then...hod should I do to restart the watch? :roll:


----------



## aquaman2010 (Jul 12, 2010)

Marco said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> And then...hod should I do to restart the watch? :roll:


Just press the crown(center button) and its back to normal!


----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)

wow...


----------

